# how do i keep humidity right without condensation



## jonno7271

*hi there, does anyone have any advice on how to keep the humidity right when incubating corn eggs without the constant build up of condensation, do i need air holes in the top of the egg tub, do i cover the eggs with sphagnum moss to soak up condensation, do i even need a lid on the tub the eggs are in at all, my incubator is a poly box type with heat mat under wire grid which egg tub sits on, also have mat stat, thermometer and hygrometer, lid has a perspex window in centre for viewing. apart form all this, do i need any type of vents in the lid, would this stop condensation???????? PLEASE someone give me some advice, ive read loads of threads about incubators and breeding but cant seem to get answers to these questions, thanks,john.*


----------



## rachel132002

Keep lids on, keep the box air tight or things dry out, open the box here and there for air exchange or daily if you get condensation.

I have no air holes in any of my egg boxes for corns or royals and i air them daily and wipe off condensation then, i'd rather spend forever wiping condensation than have my eggs shrivel and die.


----------



## jonno7271

thanks for the advice, so do you ever get condensation dripping on the eggs then? if so, do you gently dry the eggs by touching with kitchen towel or similar or should i not touch the eggs and just dry the tub lid, thanks, john.P.S. as i asked earlier, do you think a thin layer of sphagnum moss over the eggs would stop them from getting wet off the condensation???


----------



## jonno7271

:up::up::up: and away to the top :lol2:


----------



## cjsnakes

dont cover the eggs it will suffocate them and you will need to wipe over the eggs with tissue but dont touch with your hands or put any pressure do it like your dusting them and open lid for air exchange every other day or so if your getting condensationv: victory:


----------



## jonno7271

thanks for advice, so i just dust eggs lightly to remove any water from condensation, do i or do i not need any air holes in the egg tub, if not, i just open the tub every other day or so to get air circulation, PHEW, theres so much to take in, are there any web sites that will take me through the breeding steps for corn snakes which will be easier to understand than trying to take all this information in please, or will i just have to try and give it a go from all your advice, thanks, john.


----------



## snickers

If you get condensation open the lid a little for 2/3 hours. Check overnight that it's better and if you still get condensation repeat till it's OK


----------



## cjsnakes

jonno7271 said:


> thanks for advice, so i just dust eggs lightly to remove any water from condensation, do i or do i not need any air holes in the egg tub, if not, i just open the tub every other day or so to get air circulation, PHEW, theres so much to take in, are there any web sites that will take me through the breeding steps for corn snakes which will be easier to understand than trying to take all this information in please, or will i just have to try and give it a go from all your advice, thanks, john.


 
Thing is alot of web sites are practised in America and all sheets ive ever seen are different from one to the next, if you have decided to breed and think its to much then maybe use this time as expereince and do more research next time

But listen to what people have to say on here as it is being told to you out of their experience
im not having a go but dont worry corn snake eggs are quite tough so even if they dont all hatch most deffinatly will

what two morphs of corn have you put together?


----------



## ian14

If you are getting a lot of condensation it would suggest that your incubation medium is too wet.

I have always used a mix of vermiculite (which is a sterile substance) and water, mixed 1:1 by volume.

I use an ice cream tub as an egg box, or alternatively a plastic food tub, without holes in the lid or box.

I then put in the vermiculite so that it gives a layer approximately 1/2 the depth of the tub, put in using a mug, so that I know how many "mugs" of vermiculite have gone in. I then use the same mug to add boiling water (to make absolutely sure the vermiculite is sterile), putting in the same number of "mugs" of water as vermiculite. I then leave this to cool completely, and pour out any excess water.

Having used this for several clutches of eggs, corns and others, I have never had any problems with mould or condensation, and have had a 100% hatch rate to date.


----------



## jonno7271

CJSNAKES hi, thanks for advice, my corns are male normal and female ghost, i think i will just get mostly normals unless the male has any other gene in him(thats if what ive been told is right)thanks, john.


----------



## stonesy

jonno7271 said:


> CJSNAKES hi, thanks for advice, my corns are male normal and female ghost, i think i will just get mostly normals unless the male has any other gene in him(thats if what ive been told is right)thanks, john.


 
not realy mate as my corns was sunglow that was female and male ghost they was not one sunglow baby out of 18 babies and there was about 9/11 ghost and the rest mixed kinds


----------

